# Seterotype of reptile keepers?



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

I didn't know where to post this, so i though i would try here.

At the moment, I am making a 6-8minute film on how my love of animals effects me in my culture for my coursework, but i was curious on what people think the usual stereotype of a reptile keeper is? 

Any comments are appricated XD 
Thanks
Charlotte x


----------



## Uromastyxman (Jan 28, 2009)

Charlottie said:


> I didn't know where to post this, so i though i would try here.
> 
> At the moment, I am making a 6-8minute film on how my love of animals effects me in my culture for my coursework, but i was curious on what people think the usual stereotype of a reptile keeper is?
> 
> ...


Goths, Emos, Big fat bald men, students, Children and a random sprinkling of the population, but there's a good chance that any of the above might have a tat.

Andy


----------



## Carl_Steveo (Oct 3, 2008)

What Andy said really, with a hatred for generic pop and possibly have a few motorbikes thrown in there. 

Wait thats me. :gasp:


----------



## Jay_1987 (Oct 14, 2009)

Wierdo? Basically what he said lol.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

Uromastyxman said:


> Goths, Emos, Big fat bald men, students, Children and a random sprinkling of the population, but there's a good chance that any of the above might have a tat.
> 
> Andy


hmmmm im a gothy kinda emo guy who is a part time student, and have loads of tattoos...lol


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Smelly hairy highly antisocial billy no mates types you would not trust with a lame donkey let alone take your daughter out, but I accept not everyone who keeps herps is like me :no1:


----------



## Corsetts (Dec 8, 2008)

High likelyhood of tatts/piercings

Non-conformist

Rebellious and likely to appreciate the cold, unloving nature or reptiles as well as the fear they can incite in others.



Just want to point out that I have a rep and a spider before donning my flame suit


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Yep as above really. 

Male
Single
tattooed
hairy/bearded
antisocial
out to shock


But I do think it's is changing with the internet and access to information. Fish shops/pets at home selling reptiles, and other shops selling reptile keeping supplys. More people are considering a reptile as a pet alternative to mammals or fish.


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Anyone from any background can have an interest in reptiles...

However it does tend to be the non conformists that actually go out and get them... 

Sadly i believe i fall into that stereotype.... piercings, student, bike licence, goth-ish i guess, into fetish and the likes..... 

*hangs head in shame*

:lol2:

nah who am i kidding - i wouldnt change anything for the world :no1:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

From the posters on here i'd have to say majority (albeit not all) of reptile keepers are:
below average intelligence
retarded
illiterate
social outcasts


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

And well grumpy! With bad attitudes.


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Yeh id agree that the above examples people have given generally tend to be the stereoypes. I myself am the opposite, i love sport, fashion and tend be a pretty outgoing person. Even when i told my college tutor (im doing a sports course) that i kept reptiles he was really shocked because he thought i didnt seem like "the type of person" who would keep them. This is probably why only a handful of people actually know i keep them lol .


----------



## ryanr1987 (Mar 7, 2009)

lol urmmm well i'm

Short
tattoed
Love disney and funny cartoons
no bold head though :lol2:


and i keep giant snakes :lol2: sounds very conflicting

but i think that shows anyone can keep snakes and there's not really a certain type of person


----------



## chondro13 (Aug 18, 2008)

Meko said:


> From the posters on here i'd have to say majority (albeit not all) of reptile keepers are:
> below average intelligence
> retarded
> illiterate
> social outcasts



Hoping your including yourself in that assumption dear


----------



## xChudy (Sep 28, 2009)

male
married
pierced
have tats
its hard to place my self ina group tho, im not goth, emo, chav, mosher ect, im just casual, but i do like to be a little different to "normal"


----------



## Lucifer1986 (Dec 24, 2009)

cervantes said:


> Yep as above really.
> 
> Male
> Single
> ...


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

chondro13 said:


> Hoping your including yourself in that assumption dear


nope, all the ones who'd kill their mum if she stepped on a spider; can't type for shit; collect reptiles like football stickers and get excited when they get a job picking up dog shit just because it gives them money for more reptiles... IE, the type of people no self respecting person would associate themselves with.


----------



## steve d (Aug 9, 2009)

not sure whether im a stereotypical giant snake keeper im a ex powerlifter,personal trainer,no tattoos usually clean shaven although you wouldnt think it from my photos on here,im not moody although my mrs may disagree,im not a goth either, i think it takes allsorts really i dont think theres any particular stereotype i also dont have piercings anymore.ive loved snakes since i was 4 years old when i saw my first one ive not looked back since


----------



## colinm (Sep 20, 2008)

I think you are all talking about snake keepers:Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:
We amphibian people are more civilised:2thumb::2thumb:
No one has mentioned the dear little blue rinsed old ladies who keep tortoises:gasp::gasp:


----------



## beefy (Aug 16, 2007)

male 
married
no tattoos or pericings
do have goatee and crewcut thou


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Female
Not single
Tattooed
Peirced
Mum
Student
Technically goth
Oh dear...pretty stereotypical :/


----------



## jamiequin (Jul 19, 2009)

male, pretty boy (LOL). care about my looks. into modified cars, mechanic. one tattoo on my back for a close friend who died not no evil skulls or anything! lol

im nothing the the steriotypical type clearly lol


----------



## cbarnes1987 (Feb 2, 2010)

me personally...
doorman
tattoos
bike licence
1 very easygoing oh
beard
love animals but not to the extent of tree hugging hippies :lol2:


----------



## The Golden Boy (Jun 25, 2008)

hmmm non stereotypical

Male
Professional
No tats
No Piercings
No goth leanings
No baldness
Not out to shock

Maybe I am the wierdo?

:lol2:


----------



## jamiequin (Jul 19, 2009)

i think we need pics to back up this thread... lol add pics of yourself  lol


----------



## tomwilson (Feb 27, 2010)

Charlottie said:


> I didn't know where to post this, so i though i would try here.
> 
> At the moment, I am making a 6-8minute film on how my love of animals effects me in my culture for my coursework, but i was curious on what people think the usual stereotype of a reptile keeper is?
> 
> ...


i think that the type of peoplewho collect reptiles is broadening much like the hobby it self although i do fit in the sterio type most people have put down


----------



## moodyblue1969 (Jul 6, 2009)

ummmm
female
piercings
tattoos
motorbikes
fast cars
trucks
anything leather with studs or chains
can relate to animals better than people
scrap that one,i dont actually give a monkeys about people :lol2:


----------



## gregmonsta (Dec 3, 2007)

I was into reps way before I became a stereotype :lol2:


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

Guess I'm not exactly the stereotype then -

Female
Short
Chubby
No tats
One earring in each ear -sometimes
Mum
Grandma
Midwife
:lol2:
I Love my snakies :flrt:


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Haha thanks people! i was just curoius, tbh i was thinking along the lines of slight goth with piecring and tattos but its nice to hear form people who do actually keep them =).. unfortunalty i dont own any reptiles have a huge interest in them =), no tattoos yet and only have my ears piecred lol


----------



## cervantes (Apr 24, 2008)

Meko said:


> From the posters on here i'd have to say majority (albeit not all) of reptile keepers are:
> below average intelligence
> retarded
> illiterate
> social outcasts


 
:lolsign::lolsign:


----------



## morning-star (Jan 1, 2010)

ME:
famale
one tat (so far)
student
gothish
don't like motorbikes 
no beard 
pagan/animal/nature lover to the near point or 'those tree huggin hippies' XD 

so 50% your stereotype??


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

Married full time mum.
OCD
Some piercings with a rockabilly look.
Have a thing for cream in my decor recently.
Spoilt, selfish princess most of the time..
But big animal lover will rescue anything, very eco/green aware- hate chemicals too.

Not stereotypical but don't think there is a stereotype for reptile keeping.
Just another popular pet!


----------



## Charlottie (Oct 4, 2008)

Thanks guys =)
Just checking if it would be ok to use some of your suggestions for my coursework? 
Charlotte 
x


----------



## bradhadair (Jun 18, 2009)

Female
Not single
Piercings
Tattoos
Love motorcycles
Alternative
Purple Hair
Am called the "weird reptile person" on the estate I live on...

Stereotypical? Probably. 
Problem? No!!


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

Left handed, highly sexed, scorpio.


----------



## snakewhisperer (Nov 13, 2009)

.....and not quite as ugly as the photo-shopped avatar!
alien!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megan. (Mar 11, 2009)

I know most of my friends class me as a weirdo.. especially the female friends as they are all girly and dislike "slimey?" things and bugs


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

When i started,

Loads of friends who i saw all the time,
Liked a good beer or two at the weekend
Only ever wanted a beardie

Now,

See friends rarely always cleaning, building, researching and rfuking
Never drink im skint now!
Have 8 now with more on the way!

I guess im not the stereotype i love walking, rock climbing, caving, hiking. Love to read. Have a missus. One tat but its not very big. No piercings. Short hair. Hate chavs so have one thing in common 

I think the stereotype comes from the outside its not what we all are but what people expect. I would say people think were all fat little bold men who live in the attic of there ageing mothers house. Unemployed reading comics and talking to our spiders.


----------



## Amazonian (Dec 11, 2009)

Female.
Tattoos.
Rockabilly .
Happy to help with the big plan of Chav extinction.
Into Scifi/Geology/Biology/Fringe Science.
Politically active (Protesting/lobbying/human rights campaigning etc)
Blonde.
Zookeeper.
Horror/Forgien film fan.
Fave Music is Amanda Palmer/ Dead Mans Bones.
Not much of a drinker, into healthy living etc
This I gonna sound funny but i have allocated days each month where I see different friends, particularly as we are all so busy. On this forum obviously.
No interest in whips, chains, leather, piercings, monster trucks, bikes, or bald men.

I guess I'm a 50/50 actually make that a 75% Typical.


----------



## Scarpa (Dec 31, 2009)

Hmmmm... guess I'm pretty much a stereotype apart from all the sports.

Male
Professional
Shaved head
Goatee beard
Piercings (all done myself:whistling2
Motorbiker
Bit of a goth
Climber
Skier
Shooter
Mountain biker
Have been known to wield whips and restraints :whip:


----------



## Peaglenut (Oct 1, 2008)

Lets see.....

Mature student (ANCAM)
Mother of three teens
Not single
No tats
Hate motor bikes
Some piercings
Got bugs
Snakes
Moths
Dogs 
And last count 42 chooks
Nothing weird about me!!


----------



## hephev (Jan 12, 2010)

My hubby gets asked all the time if his wife minds the reps. His wife buys all the reps!!!! At work I have lots of contact with young offenders and the YOT worker tells them they will like me as "shes a bit wierd, got tattoos and snakes and stuff" and actually it does seem to work. They see me as anti-establishment somehow and tend to respond so I'd say my snakes and Lizards actually help young people back into learning. how cool is that!?!?!?!?


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

me personally...

metal-head, aggressive, wants piercings and tattoos, a fan of strange art, into manga/anime, likes to drink,the weird one at school, wear denim and leather, social outcast, a hater of EMO and chavs.. the general herpetoculturist stereotype


----------



## emma90 (Jan 28, 2010)

Yeah im def not a stereotype
female
chubby
tattoos
profesional haggler (buyer)
boring 20 year old!


----------



## durbans (Sep 16, 2009)

Stereotypical Large Snake Owner:
- Corpulent (XXXXL)
- Hairy
- Leather
- Harley's
- Listens to Heavy Metal
- Likes Fighting
- Has a 20ft Boa which tried to size him up once by lying out flat next to him...............

Stereotypical Invert Owner:
- Skinny/Lanky
- Can't even grow a 'tasche
- Glasses
- Geeky
- Listens to Placebo
- Only ever fought himself....ah, the sweet release of self-harming
- Doesn't talk about anything unless forced into a corner, but when asked about inverts doesn't stop talking...........

How many of these do I fit into??? At least 3 from each list!! :2thumb: You wouldn't guess as much by seeing me at work though.....


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

short
blonde
tattooed
piercing
health care professional, soon to be nursing student
divorced
loner.


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Male
In a relationship
Ginger :gasp:
No tats (yet)
No piercings (not gonna happen either!)
Likes rock & heavy metal
Dislikes chavs :bash:
Always thinking where the next snake's gonna go!
Prefer the company of my animals to people
Thought of as weird at work because of my animals

The way that the reptile trade has grown over the last 10 years I don't think there is a typical stereotype anymore, as reps are kept by every walk of life now : victory:


----------

